# Conditioner?



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use whatever conditioner I'm in love with at the time diluted in water. 

Sometimes I just use water in a spray bottle..... I don't care to use a conditioner on my dog's 90% of the time and only use a conditioner on Jazz every third bath or so.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Right now Im just using the earths bath spray when I brush. I was told to pick up a few small spray botttles like the ones you would find at a beauty supply store. Dilute down whatever you want to use in those small spray bottles. Those small spray bottles are a good in case you drop it, step on it etc. Here's a pic of the bottle.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My absolute favorite leave in conditioner is Coat Handler and you can get it at showdogstore.com. It works amazing for my Havanese who is always kept in long coat and never been cut. Here's the link:

http://www.showdogstore.com/coathan...s151isworldrenownedforitssuperiorresults.aspx


----------



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

I love lanolin oil! I know that many people think the opposite, but that works perfectly for my Frida, if the coat gets really, really dry, as it does now in winter.

But usually I don't use any leave-in-coat -products (they're forbidden in shows here in Finland, so I haven't even bothered to buy any for home-use only). I just use some very moisturising, oil-based conditioners in regular baths (not before shows, 'cause then I want the hair to be as "wire" as possible). They make the coat silky and easy to maintain, so in the best case the hair doesn't even get to the state of "really dry". 
I use #1 All systems confitioner or Bio Groom's super cream conditioner and bath Frida once in a 2 or 3 weeks ---> I don't need to brush her between the baths at all. :thumb: 
So for me choosing a good shampoo and contitioner is the most important thing when it comes to avoiding the hair to break. :smile:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

hasta said:


> I love lanolin oil! I know that many people think the opposite, but that works perfectly for my Frida, if the coat gets really, really dry, as it does now in winter.
> 
> But usually I don't use any leave-in-coat -products (they're forbidden in shows here in Finland, so I haven't even bothered to buy any for home-use only). I just use some very moisturising, oil-based conditioners in regular baths (not before shows, 'cause then I want the hair to be as "wire" as possible). They make the coat silky and easy to maintain, so in the best case the hair doesn't even get to the state of "really dry".
> I use #1 All systems confitioner or Bio Groom's super cream conditioner and bath Frida once in a 2 or 3 weeks ---> I don't need to brush her between the baths at all. :thumb:
> So for me choosing a good shampoo and contitioner is the most important thing when it comes to avoiding the hair to break. :smile:


So you just use a lanolin spray? I have some that I use on my daughters wool diaper covers, would this be fine?


----------



## hasta (Feb 25, 2009)

^ I haven't found any lanolin spray yet, so now I just use pure lanolin oil (by #1 All Systems) and spread it to the long, dry neck hair with my own hands, section by section. 

If the lanolin you use is pure (no shampoo/something else added) then go ahead and give it a try! :thumb:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

it is 100% lanolin with EO's(essential oils) added to it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

"Poodle Lover" - Thanks for the link. That looks like a great place to order dog goodies!

"Hasta" - I LOVE your avatar photo!!


----------

